# Lime Milkshake



## GSAvaper

Good morning all you fellow vapers.
I am on a quest for the ultimate Lime Milkshake recipe.

I have tried quite a few, but all of them seem to end up like a Lime Milk and not really a proper roadhouse Milkshake.

My wish is to replicate a proper thick/double thick milkshake with that authentic roadhouse Lime flavour.
If anybody has any good and tried recipes they are willing to share I would truly appreciate it.

Many thanks, and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

I will try and post my recipe tonight if I have time. Don't have it on my work PC. People that have tried it seem to like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSAvaper

Viper_SA said:


> I will try and post my recipe tonight if I have time. Don't have it on my work PC. People that have tried it seem to like it a lot.


Many Thnaks Viper_SA much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786

perhaps


GSAvaper said:


> Good morning all you fellow vapers.
> I am on a quest for the ultimate Lime Milkshake recipe.
> 
> I have tried quite a few, but all of them seem to end up like a Lime Milk and not really a proper roadhouse Milkshake.
> 
> My wish is to replicate a proper thick/double thick milkshake with that authentic roadhouse Lime flavour.
> If anybody has any good and tried recipes they are willing to share I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Many thanks, and have a great day.


share your current recipe and we can look at adjustments/additions/removals etc. It sounds to me like you're looking for the whole mouth feel with the creamy texture and ice cream of the double thick, sweet lime and syrupy taste.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSAvaper

Beserker786 said:


> perhaps
> 
> share your current recipe and we can look at adjustments/additions/removals etc. It sounds to me like you're looking for the whole mouth feel with the creamy texture and ice cream of the double thick, sweet lime and syrupy taste.


That is exactly what I am looking for Beserker786. I definitely want the whole mouthfeel of a thick/double thick shake with the sweet lime lingering throughout and the thick vanilla ice cream on the back end.
have tried quite a few recipes, but the latest is basically as below:
Bavarian Cream (FW) 2.00%
Dairy Milk (TPA) 3.00%
Lemon Lime II (TPA) 4.50%
Meringue (TPA) 3.00%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.50%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) 2.00%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 0.50%
Vanilla Whipped Cream (CAP) 1.00%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Beserker786

Ah, I see you have a lots more dairy than the creamy. You can attempt changing
Bav cream to 1.5% ,
Dairy milk 1.5%,
Meringue 2%
supersweet 0.75%,
VBIC to 5-6 %
and adding FA Cream Fresh 0.5-1%.
Keep the lemon lime 4.5%, though drop the vanilla custard and whipped cream (those seem more like a bakery dessert than ice cream to me)
For the syrupy feeling add some CAP Marshmallow at 0.25-0.5%
Also note: creams require atleast 7 days to come through decently!  goodluck. I'm looking for a similar lime milkshake, though waiting on the Lime before I attempt. I've tried the Mango Rasp ice cream for now. I know the VBIC is high, but I like it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

here is my Lime Shake, Not 100% yet but not bad

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/7515/#.W87ak_bYW00

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB

Most of the flavours you're adding are geared to lightening rather than thickening. 

Dairy Milk = milk
Cap VBIC = milky ice cream
FW Bav is lighter than TFA
Meringue lightens a mix
Vanilla Whipped lightens a mix

Cap VBIC does pair well with fruit but it's not the best ice cream if you want a super-thick mix. For a fat bottom, the LB creams are good and dense, usually mixed with a bit of HS French Vanilla Ice Cream. I'd keep the Cap VC but I'd also add cheesecake, either Cap NY or TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. I think that will immediately get you more into double-thick territory.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## GSAvaper

RichJB said:


> Most of the flavours you're adding are geared to lightening rather than thickening.
> 
> Dairy Milk = milk
> Cap VBIC = milky ice cream
> FW Bav is lighter than TFA
> Meringue lightens a mix
> Vanilla Whipped lightens a mix
> 
> Cap VBIC does pair well with fruit but it's not the best ice cream if you want a super-thick mix. For a fat bottom, the LB creams are good and dense, usually mixed with a bit of HS French Vanilla Ice Cream. I'd keep the Cap VC but I'd also add cheesecake, either Cap NY or TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. I think that will immediately get you more into double-thick territory.


Many thanks RichJB, your comments have been a huge help, I am newish to DIY and did not realise I am actually the mix rather than thickening it. I definitely think I will be adding Cheesecake Graham Crust to the mix, as I have some in my stash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786

GSAvaper said:


> Many thanks RichJB, your comments have been a huge help, I am newish to DIY and did not realise I am actually the mix rather than thickening it. I definitely think I will be adding Cheesecake Graham Crust to the mix, as I have some in my stash.


Great! please let me know how this comes out as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSAvaper

Beserker786 said:


> Great! please let me know how this comes out as well!


Definitely will do. I will mix up a batch this week still. My typical steep time is at least 7-10 days, so will definitely let you know how it turns out, you have opened my eyes to a host of new possibilities

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

My version might also be too milky for you....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSAvaper

Viper_SA said:


> My version might also be too milky for you....
> 
> View attachment 149407


Thanks for share Viper_SA, much appreciated. Is there any specific lime that you guys would suggest ?
I have seen recipes with Lime, Key Lime, Lemon-Lime etc, and don't want to go through all of them if there is a specific one that is closest to a roadhouse lime flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm an INW fan for lime and raspberry flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Mixed up a lime milkshake tipe thing a while ago was good still needs a bit of work:
Inw lime 1.5%
Tfa cheesecake graman crust 3%
Tfa Bavarian cream 3%
Tfa vanilla custard 2%
Fa Vienna cream 1%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jono90

I would give FLV lime a try. 
Made a lime slushie and its awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Just to note that Inw Lime has been reformulated. The original was mega-potent and 0.5% was ample as a top note. The newer one is much weaker and can be boosted to 5% without problems. Judging by the percentages in the recipes provided, I'm guessing that most are using the new reformulated one. But if you find an older recipe with the % of Inw Lime way down low, such as Manson's Guava Lime Candy with its 0.25%, it's the OG. The new one may still work but % would need to be upped.

Also agree with @Jono90 that, since the reformulation of Inw, the Flv Lime seems to be the go-to lime for many. The FA Limes are also good but they fade badly. FA Aurora is fantastic as limeade but it has a bit of fizz which doesn't fit for a double-thick. If you're making limeade, though, pick it up. It's still on sale at Blck for R12.50.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

I used the original INW Lime at 2% for that lime "zing" that I like, and it does fade in well for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Bendymike

Nice recipe so far. Glad to read about this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

My Milkshake base looks like this:

TFA VBIC 5%
TFA Marshmallow 1%
CAP Vanilla Custard 1%

But because you are aiming at lime you could swop that CAP VC out with FA like this:

TFA VBIC 5%
TFA Marshmallow 1%
FA Custard 1.5%

Then just add your fav lime ontop: I dont think it would benefit you to use Bavarian Cream - This mix will already be rather heavy. 

To be honest im not so sold on CAP VBIC, if you dont get pepper from TFA rather go that route. Or Hangsen French Vanilla Ice Cream or Liquid Barn Vanilla Ice Cream - I really enjoy these ice creams.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GSAvaper

Chukin'Vape said:


> My Milkshake base looks like this:
> 
> TFA VBIC 5%
> TFA Marshmallow 1%
> CAP Vanilla Custard 1%
> 
> But because you are aiming at lime you could swop that CAP VC out with FA like this:
> 
> TFA VBIC 5%
> TFA Marshmallow 1%
> FA Custard 1.5%
> 
> Then just add your fav lime ontop: I dont think it would benefit you to use Bavarian Cream - This mix will already be rather heavy.
> 
> To be honest im not so sold on CAP VBIC, if you dont get pepper from TFA rather go that route. Or Hangsen French Vanilla Ice Cream or Liquid Barn Vanilla Ice Cream - I really enjoy these ice creams.



Thanks for the suggestions ChukinVape, I have actually just ordered the Hangsen French Vanilla Ice Cream, based on RichJb's suggestions as well, and should have that tomorrow, so I will definitely be trying that out. I appreciate the sharing of your milkshake base. I also have FA Custard in my stash, so can definitely add some of that as well. Just really want to get to that double thick creamy ice cream base with the sweet Lime taste that lingers in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Thread revival! 

I've recently purchased a "lime milkshake" one shot, mixed it as per instruction, given it more than the recommended steep time but it was really disappointing. 

If TKO releases a Lime Shake one shot is buy it by the litres; I love it that much. 

Has anyone managed to find a one shot or have a recipe that's genuinely good and close to that of the TKO variant?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------

